# 1953 Ford Naa Jubilee - Clutch slipping - Which clutch to order ? 10" or 9 " ?



## tacker (Jul 19, 2012)

Clutch is Slipping in my Jubilee and I am looking at replacement kits online, but some say 10" and some say 9" - Anyone know which kit I need or how I can tell ?


----------

